# Headlamp for painting



## scsiguru (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm looking for a new headlamp that will provide great illumination when painting the corners or rooms. I need one that is lightweight, uses standard AA or AAA batteries, has high lumens, and of course is LED. Is there one made that has these requirements?


----------



## bmengineer (Dec 5, 2019)

Acebeam H40 will work, I'd recommend the SST-20 option.


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 5, 2019)

pretty much any high cri light will work, or at least neutral,


----------



## scsiguru (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions. Will have to look at the various models. Need one that is also comfortable to wear for an extended time.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 5, 2019)

What do you consider high lumens? I would avoid 3AAA headlamps myself altogether for AAs if possible. Personally I've gone 18650 for a headlamp and use a neutral white one.


----------



## scsiguru (Dec 6, 2019)

Probably around 500-750 lumens. I have a Fenix flashlight now and I use 18650’s in it, albeit non-rechargeable.


----------



## bmengineer (Dec 6, 2019)

scsiguru said:


> Probably around 500-750 lumens. I have a Fenix flashlight now and I use 18650’s in it, albeit non-rechargeable.


All 18650s are rechargeable


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 6, 2019)

scsiguru said:


> Probably around 500-750 lumens. I have a Fenix flashlight now and I use 18650’s in it, albeit non-rechargeable.


500 lumens is tough on AAs, best to use 18650s and they ALL are rechargeable. Perhaps you are talking about 2xCR123A batteries in place of an 18650.


----------



## scsiguru (Dec 6, 2019)

Sorry...I did mean CR123A. Here’s the ones I used in my Fenix

Surefire SF12-BB Box of 12 123A 3... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000UX93OQ/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 7, 2019)

scsiguru said:


> Sorry...I did mean CR123A. Here’s the ones I used in my Fenix
> 
> Surefire SF12-BB Box of 12 123A 3... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000UX93OQ/?tag=cpf0b6-20



If it can use an 18650 I suggest you invest in a couple of them and a decent charger it will be worth the money if you use it often.


----------



## scsiguru (Dec 7, 2019)

Lynx_Arc said:


> If it can use an 18650 I suggest you invest in a couple of them and a decent charger it will be worth the money if you use it often.



Will do...looking at either a Fenix or Nitecore headlamp.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 7, 2019)

scsiguru said:


> Will do...looking at either a Fenix or Nitecore headlamp.



I have a Fenix HL60R and a Wowtac A2S and like them both. I've no knowledge of Nitecore headlamps.


----------



## Loverofthelight (Dec 27, 2019)

Upon your requirements, Fenix HL18R and HL18RW would be pretty good choices - 80 grams, compatibility with AAA battery, rechargeable ability, 500 lumens output. 
You deserve it!


----------



## scsiguru (Jan 4, 2020)

I've pretty much narrowed down my search to either a Fenix or Zebralight headlamp and I will go with the models which used the 18650 batteries. So which models from the Fenix or the Zebralight lineup work best for my needs?


----------



## Stefano (Jan 4, 2020)

scsiguru said:


> I've pretty much narrowed down my search to either a Fenix or Zebralight headlamp and I will go with the models which used the 18650 batteries. So which models from the Fenix or the Zebralight lineup work best for my needs?



Paint a room?
I recommend Zebralight H604c
Wide beam without spot, warm color, Hi Cri led


----------



## Glock27 (Jan 8, 2020)

Stefano said:


> Paint a room?
> I recommend Zebralight H604c
> Wide beam without spot, warm color, Hi Cri led



^This! Hooked a drywalling buddy up with a 604C and he doesn't set up 110V lights anymore...

G27


----------

